# 1951 Simplex, first run.



## okozzy (Jun 17, 2018)

1951 Simplex, first run today, after 6 months of blood and tears in getting this thing on the road.
@Vincer 
@dnc1 
@Boris 
@rustintime


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2018)

effin' A Oscar!!!! I was all smiles watchin' that. Great job!!!!!!!!
Like my mother in all seriousness told me years ago when I was thinking about buying a Vespa, "Now Dave*, I don't want you running off and joining any motorcycle gangs**.

*replace with Oscar.

**I'm pretty sure my reply was, "Yeah, right Ma".


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Man you look happy on that cool little machine! Love it!!!
So glad to see you finally riding it, great job!


----------

